# I need honest opinions.



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, so i'm really bugging about the results this weekend. You guys look at these pics and tell me how you would place these 3 girls and why. Thanks for your help!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm just putting my 2 cents in because I can.  I'll see how close I get to those more educated in this field.  I'd place them exactly as they are from left to right (first - third).  The first lady (I believe is you) is a little more defined.  The lady on the right I think isn't cut enough or is holding too much water.


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Tara. I won't comment since I've yet to do my first comp. Hopefully someone with much more experience will come in and comment.

That's you on the left, correct? What was the outcome? I will say this, I don't think you should have placed 3rd out of the three.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

1st - middle
2nd - left
3rd - right

first an second are pretty close, but based on the pics I go with the middle gal.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 14, 2005)

1st-middle(lt blue)
2nd is tough. I will go left(Red)
3rd-right Has more muscle but needs to be tighter and leaner. If she had pulled this off she could have won.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

*well...*

yes, that is me on the left. and guess what. i got third. i agree with what the last guy said. i thought for sure i had the girl on the right beat but she got 2nd. and i got third. apparently this is a "who's the tannest" competition, not a figure competition. so advice for anyone going into comp., GET TAN!!!! i'm so pissed.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 14, 2005)

A dark tan always accents your muscle and toneness. It's a must IMO. The darker the better.


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 14, 2005)

Even without the tan, you had her beat.  Not sure what happened there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

You two on the left are a somewhat close call...

But the girl on the Right!?!?!? 

you cant see her lower quads at all...

and in the front view, the area all around her suit-bottom looks soft, like it's been airbrushed!?

Not to mention, she has no waist, and her butt looks like that of a much older, non-training, woman


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You two on the left are a somewhat close call...
> 
> But the girl on the Right!?!?!?
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing.  Makes you wonder what the judges are really looking at/for.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

*I Know!*

I know! I totally don't understand how the girl on the right beat me! I got out of there as fast as i could and on the way to the resteraunt I was crying. So depressing
But next time I'm going to tan so much and get SUPER dark!! THEN they can't say i'm not tan enough. 
and by the way, i thought the idea here was to have your shoulders wider than your butt. i'm the ONLY one there with wider shoulders...


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 14, 2005)

You're right, the girl in the middle has no shoulders.  And the girl on the right has a big ass.  Oh well, you look great.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> yes, that is me on the left. and guess what. i got third. i agree with what the last guy said. i thought for sure i had the girl on the right beat but she got 2nd. and i got third. apparently this is a "who's the tannest" competition, not a figure competition. so advice for anyone going into comp., GET TAN!!!! i'm so pissed.



I have a lot of experience in Figure shows (no not pesonally), I helped train and coach my wife who competed 3 times last year, she took first place twice and qualified for nationals. I also attend all of the local shows here in Colorado.

Getting dark (beyond tan) is not optional. Going into a show white and having those lights shine down on you can totally wash you out and make it difficult to see any muscle tone. My wife pre-tans at a salon, we put two coats of Pro Tan on her the day before, and one coat of Dream Tan the morning of the show. In person she looks almost black, but on stage she has a nice dark tan.

You also need to get leaner, you are too soft, and gain some more muscle. I do think you have a good shape and can do much better. I would also recommend that you get some help with "posing", out of the three of you nobody is standing/posing correctly in those pics.

As far as the placing, we cannot really judge from pics, it is much different when you are sitting at the judges table seeing it the way they are.

Use this as a learning experience and correct your mistakes for the next show!


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

I know. thank you. I was really tan then had this lady airbrush me that does all our girls and for some reason her stuff messed up the tan i already had and made me look lighter. never going to her again. as for the tone, yes i know. i'm taking a couple months off now to build up muscle. and yes, the judges did say that i need to work on posing, but i still improved a lot since the last show. and to tell the truth, i don't really have anyone to teach me to pose becuase even my trainer doesn't know how to pose.
In all, i think i need a new trainer that knows what he's doing. also because i know my body has a lot more potential than what i'm showing onstage.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a subjective sport unfortunately.  As you're seen here, there are several different ideals about how it could have been judged.

Robert's advice is the best ... learn from this experience.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, as long as you learn something from each show and improve the next that is progress! 

Are there any Figure Pros in your area? If so, set-up a one on one with her, if for nothing else just to learn how to pose, stage presence, etc. We have a pro in our state that did a full day seminar on tips on how to walk, pose, proper suits, etc., that was extremely helpful for my wife Gena.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Watch out for that oil also...

From these pics, it looks like you are wearing baby oil???

It appears very thick and viscous????


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 14, 2005)

great ass


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

If you use Dream Tan you do not need any oil, I highly recommend Dream Tan for Figure or Bodybuilding shows. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/asn/tan.html


----------



## BritChick (Jun 14, 2005)

1st left
2nd middle
3rd right

I think the girl's symmetry upper and lower body is too off and would have placed you first.

I would definately follow up like Robert said on the posing practice... presentation can make or break you.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

it's very possible that being so white is what caused your third place finish.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

it just seems not fair that posing and tan could weigh so heavily. 
the judges told me about a video from the NPC mag to get but i haven't yet gotten the mag.. the video goes into detail about posing and it would help a lot. if only i could get the stupid thing. i will get the dream tan or someone told me jan tanna (SP?).


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 14, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> great ass



  i gave an undisputed expert opinion and it just got swept right over


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> it just seems not fair that posing and tan could weigh so heavily.



It is not about being fair it is the fact that your color and posing directly affects your overall presentation. You could have the best physique on stage but if you're white and do not know how to display your physique it will not show as the best physique, make sense?


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

absolutely makes sense. thank you.

p.s. thanks for the great ass remark. i quite agree.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

oh and about the oil. i was using Pam. they had backstage helpers spraying everyone. i guess the guy didn't pad me down as well as he did others.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> absolutely makes sense. thank you.
> 
> p.s. thanks for the great ass remark. i quite agree.



well fyi i am an expert in the ass field. it hurts my feelings when someone doubts my credentials.   

on a serious note, hang in there and kick some ass (expert im tellin ya...expert) next year.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 14, 2005)

Just my 2 pennies, Posing and Tanning is almost as important as the package.

I still say 1st. Left (which I believe is you)
             2nd middle 
             3rd Right

We'll start with number 3: great muscularity, tan, posing is horrible. Lost me totally when she turned to the back.

2: very very close, could possibly get a first until she turns to the back. She is very narrow and It's probably the posing but from the back she takes on a pair shape. Almost NO Lats or nothing.

3:Won in my opinion from the back. My GOD LADIES WORK ON YOUR POSING. From the side I can't see any of you. However from my vantage point you have good back development could use some more muscle def (just a tad) and spread that back out.
You should get a good base tan @ least 6 weeks out before you even apply tanner. 

Is this your first show? You don't need to buy any tapes or nothing in my opinion just watch some more seasoned shows and look in the mags (to save $$). 

All in All you have better Shape than both of the other ladies you just seem to have trouble presenting it. Take your time on stage when posing. They can't judge you until you're ready so @ all times look yourself up and down before you Pose to make sure you're in proper position. 

Also if you got 3rd I think they should drug test the Judges!!!!


----------



## JACKED (Jun 14, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is not about being fair it is the fact that your color and posing directly affects your overall presentation. You could have the best physique on stage but if you're white and do not know how to display your physique it will not ...show as the best physique, make sense?


Oh yeah, bump to that.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

lol thanks.. but that's how they told us to stand in the lineup when we turned to the side. feet together, arms to the side, and look forward.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 14, 2005)

Look "forward" babe but lean ever so slightly on the balls of your feet and twist your torso a tiny tad. <they say not to do that but bodybuilding & figure is mostly illusion. Especially if you're natural. You were perfect except for that tiny twist so we can see how small your waist is. You gotta move your hands out of the way. Also know how to 'steal' poses. The Judges see EVERYTHING even when its illegal. 

Remember this is the only sport that is not a game so anything goes!!!


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> lol thanks.. but that's how they told us to stand in the lineup when we turned to the side. feet together, arms to the side, and look forward.


My trainer has me twisting my upper body a LOT and facing the judges.  I guess they'll tell us at the comp how they want us to do it?  I didn't think we were suppose to twist that much.


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

on our individual poses we could do whatever we wanted. that was just for the lineup. the pics are now up on that one guy's site that goes to all of them. i was in the teen class at the Tampa Bay Classic. http://www.iajephoto.com


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 14, 2005)

My opinion, the girl on the right has a big fat flat ass...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> it just seems not fair that posing and tan could weigh so heavily.


Look at Frank Zane compete against Arnold, Lou and Franco. He was the smallest of all. But he was a great poser and knew how to show the muscle he had and it won him an olympia!


----------



## JACKED (Jun 15, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> My opinion, the girl on the right has a big fat flat ass...


LMFAO!!!!

She does.  ILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! Its all squishy too. What the hell is that about??


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 15, 2005)

true. i guess i'm just a little mad at myself for not doing better. But i really appreciate all your inputs and support. next year hopefully i'll be good enough to go in open and get me a 1st place trophy!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> true. i guess i'm just a little mad at myself for not doing better. But i really appreciate all your inputs and support. next year hopefully i'll be good enough to go in open and get me a 1st place trophy!!


Just doing that show, has made you a wise and more dangerous competitor


----------



## ZECH (Jun 15, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> true. i guess i'm just a little mad at myself for not doing better. But i really appreciate all your inputs and support. next year hopefully i'll be good enough to go in open and get me a 1st place trophy!!


Just remember that the others will busting their butt also for next year. So you have to work extra hard!


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2005)

1. Left.. better condition than the other 2 ( lean and toned)
2. Middle
3. right


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I have a lot of experience in Figure shows (no not pesonally), I helped train and coach my wife who competed 3 times last year, she took first place twice and qualified for nationals. I also attend all of the local shows here in Colorado.
> 
> Getting dark (beyond tan) is not optional. Going into a show white and having those lights shine down on you can totally wash you out and make it difficult to see any muscle tone. My wife pre-tans at a salon, we put two coats of Pro Tan on her the day before, and one coat of Dream Tan the morning of the show. In person she looks almost black, but on stage she has a nice dark tan.
> 
> ...



Robert has some good advise, but in this line up it is painfully clear that you are in the best shape of the 3. The girl in the middle has a thick layer of baby fat in her tummy and no shoulders at all, the girl on the right just has bad genetics an a unpleasing bone structure...and a horrible butt...sloppy......The truth is you were robbed. Don't let it get you down you should have won.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 1st - middle
> 2nd - left
> 3rd - right
> 
> first an second are pretty close, but based on the pics I go with the middle gal.


 Ditto


----------

